# Just had RAI



## Maryro420 (May 12, 2013)

Lots of questions........I had TT may 2. 3nodules on left 2 on right all positive for papillary cx. Was on the LID from 2 may till my RAI on may 28th. Just left hospital today. Was given 120 mci RAI treatment. Full body scan scheduled for june7. No thyroid replacement yet till 7 days after body scan. I'm in isolation at the moment for the next 7 days. I had gastric bypass in 2009. Weight is now at 100 lbs. down 20 lbs since January. Was maintaining my bypass weight loss at 120 for almost 4 years till this january. I'm really scared. Don't know what's gonna happen after body scan anyone here post op from gastric bypass and thyroid cancer ?? I had a spot on right lung found in December when I had pneumonia and right mass in breast found in January. Do you think I could have had mets from the thyroid to lung and breast ? Or vice versa. I'm so scared and so foggy and sooooo tired. Any advice more than welcome.

Mary


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry. You sound, well, hypo. 

Those could be mets, yes. The good thing about RAI is that it is usually quite effective with those kinds of things. So you are doing all you can do now. Hang in there!

The weight may increase slightly but once you are on your meds, provided you gay back to your routine you shouldn't have much of an issue of maintaining.

Seven more days!


----------

